

You’re a Growth Rookie, not a Growth Hacker - dmarinoc
http://www.vlaskovits.com/2012/07/youre-a-growth-rookie-not-a-growth-hacker/

======
bicknergseng
Anyone else think of someone brutally, brutally hacking away at some obscenely
large tumor or mole when they read the words "growth hacker?" Sorry if you
didn't until now.

~~~
vlaskovits
Awesome visual. I just threw up.

------
AznHisoka
A growth hacker is also not someone who is able to increase sales from 10% of
100,000 to 20% of 100,000. He's someone who was able to get those 100,000
potential customers in the door in the first place. Anyone can be analytical,
do A/B testing, and increase conversions.. when the hard part of getting
prospects is done.

~~~
vlaskovits
Not quite. A Growth Hacker can get 100K users/customers once a startup is past
Product-Market Fit.

------
creamyhorror
And we were just bemoaning the dilution-to-meaninglessness of the word
"hacker" in that thread from 2 days ago. I guess we should start using the
titles "Chief Executive Hacker", "Chief Operating Hacker", and (my favourite)
"Chief Technology Hacker".

------
jefe78
What the fuck did I just read? Growth hacker? Give me a break, it's called
Viagra. "Mommy, he stole my dolly."

~~~
vlaskovits
Nice.

